# "Kilz"



## Vaden (Aug 20, 2008)

What is "kilz"?


----------



## Animal (Aug 20, 2008)

Stain bockin primer, you put it on before you paint if there is a bad spot you need to cover up. Like wet spots or knots in wood.


----------



## Brando (Aug 22, 2008)

Wet spots on the wood?


----------



## Animal (Aug 24, 2008)

Basically any old wet stains on wood, or drywall or plaster. Say you had some water damage but you fixed the leak, you can cover the stains with kilz or binz primers. They are called stain blockers. I find the oil based to work better than water based.
I also use it to cover darker paint on the walls. Lets say I have a red wall. I prime it with this primer and then when it dries I can paint the wall white and not end up with a pink wall.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 24, 2008)

The above sounds familiar.

I used Kilz to cover up basically a deep redwine color in our living room.  ONE COAT and the wall was white.


----------



## Tommy_GG (Aug 26, 2008)

Is this stuff expensive?


----------

